# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Si konfigurohet rrjeti në TCP/IP në MacOs X

## Dardiafro

Kam një kompjuter iMac,por nuk po mundem ta lidhi me rrjetë. Nuk po mundem të gjej TCP/Ipv4 për ta konfiguruar. Rrjetin e kam me IP,p.sh
IP address:
Subnet mask:
Default gateway:

DNS server address
Nëse mundet dikush me trguar se qfar duhet të bëjë për të konfiguruar.

----------


## The Pathfinder

Tek Apple- dmth molla, kliko Preferences - me pas Network.
Dhe tek Me pas zgjidh Manually dhe vendosi te dhenat qe i ke...

----------

